# Uber drivers are bailing and joining LYFT



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber drivers are quitting because they're pissed about the company's response to the 'Muslim ban,' and about the CEO's relationship with President Trump -- and they're fleeing to the competition.

Drivers in California, New York, Pennsylvania and North Carolina tell TMZ ... they've joined the #DeleteUber movement along with thousands of customers. Uber driver Jonathan -- who's shot some epic YouTube vids with customers -- says he's done working for and promoting Uber because CEO Travis Kalanick "continues to be feeble in making a strong stance against the President's policies."

A driver in NY told us he was disgusted Uber crossed strike lines at JFK Airport -- where taxi drivers were protesting the Muslim ban -- and used it as an opportunity to make some easy money.

Most of the drivers we spoke to said they had applied, or were already working, with Lyft ... because they feel it's a more honest and "socially conscious" company. Lyft pledged $1 mil to the ACL.

Uber wouldn't comment on drivers bolting, but pointed out Kalanick sent a company-wide memo Friday night stating Trump's ban was wrong, and that he intended to discuss it with the President later this week.
http://m.tmz.com/2017/01/30/uber-drivers-quit-muslim-ban-donald-trump/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cool, more money for the drivers that don't go over to Lyft.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol It's not a muslim ban. How can people be so stupid.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow, fewer morons for me to compete with? Someone hand me a tissue.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Wow, fewer morons for me to compete with? Someone hand me a tissue.


Don't forget fewer passengers too.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cool, more money for the drivers that don't go over to Lyft.





Blackout 702 said:


> Wow, fewer morons for me to compete with? Someone hand me a tissue.


I know, right? Now you can totally mop up on $3 fares and no tips!


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

We are not bailing. We are going to drive more. Let's make America great again!!!!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Don't forget fewer passengers too.


Not a problem at all. All drivers and riders dumb enough to fall for this nonsense are welcome to pound sand. My town is swarming with tourists just waiting for a ride.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Not a problem at all. All drivers and riders dumb enough to fall for this nonsense are welcome to pound sand. My town is swarming with tourists just waiting for a ride.


I'm excited for you. Maybe this year you can shoot for a $12/hour average after expenses!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I know, right? Now you can totally mop up on $3 fares and no tips!





Flarpy said:


> I'm excited for you. Maybe this year you can shoot for a $12/hour average after expenses!


Hilarious. If that's all you're making I feel sorry for you. I have to say it is kind of funny trying to insult someone when all you do is reveal how bad off you yourself are. Better luck, friend.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I've never seen a TNC car that wasn't sporting both Goober and Lyft stickers, along with that "laugh at me" stupid pink 'glow in the dark' mustache.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> I've never seen a TNC car that wasn't sporting both Goober and Lyft stickers, along with that "laugh at me" stupid pink 'glow in the dark' mustache.


lol "laugh at me"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Hilarious. If that's all you're making I feel sorry for you. I have to say it is kind of funny trying to insult someone when all you do is reveal how bad off you yourself are. Better luck, friend.


Capitalism at its finest. Not everyone is going to make money doing Uber.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Hilarious. If that's all you're making I feel sorry for you. I have to say it is kind of funny trying to insult someone when all you do is reveal how bad off you yourself are. Better luck, friend.


I got a real job so currently I'm not making anything through rideshare, thank god. I still come by here to see whether Travis has been thrown in a Federal prison yet though.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol It's not a muslim ban. How can people be so stupid.


Donald Trump is that you?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Donald Trump is that you?


Clearly your life is effed up because of Donald Trump. /laff


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I got a real job so currently I'm not making anything through rideshare, thank god. I still come by here to see whether Travis has been thrown in a Federal prison yet though.


Cool, so let's compare weekly earnings, mine doing Uber vs yours.

I'll wait.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

the surge should be at least 20x


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I got a real job so currently I'm not making anything through rideshare, thank god. I still come by here to see whether Travis has been thrown in a Federal prison yet though.


What job is that?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> What job is that?


Lawyer


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Lawyer





uberdriverfornow said:


> Cool, so let's compare weekly earnings, mine doing Uber vs yours.


I'm not going to post my recent monthly P&Ls here, but... I win 

And I didn't even get any "promotions" whatever those are. So you're grossing $900 a week actually driving. Congrats. Enjoy your chosen career.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Lawyer


Thats pretty good career. Defense or offense? As wich ever one id say defense lawyer would be interesting as u working for urself and that client.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Thats pretty good career. Defense or offense? As wich ever one id say defense lawyer would be interesting as u working for urself and that client.


Business litigation mostly


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> the surge should be at least 20x


*"Actually, I have an alternative fact to counter your statement. The surge will be atleast 43x in most cities once the driver defection is complete."*

*







*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> *"Actually, I have an alternative fact to counter your statement. The surge will be 23x in most cities once the driver defection is complete."*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! run for you life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you're trying to scare the crison you've done a great job... ughhh


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I know, right? Now you can totally mop up on $3 fares and no tips!


Lol..


Flarpy said:


> I'm excited for you. Maybe this year you can shoot for a $12/hour average after expenses!


 Lol


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Lol..
> Lol


Lol wut


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cool, so let's compare weekly earnings, mine doing Uber vs yours.
> 
> I'll wait.


Oh and I never work nights or weekends


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Oh and I never work nights or weekends


Do you really think anyone is buying your story about being a lawyer but still finding time to bother posting at an Uber messageboard all the time ?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you really think anyone is buying your story about being a lawyer but still finding time to bother posting at an Uber messageboard all the time ?


I'm glad it seems like such an amazing achievement for you. I'm self-employed, I can set my own hours.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm glad it seems like such an amazing achievement for you. I'm self-employed, I can set my own hours.


The best part of you constantly posting here while "allegedly" now being a lawyer is the "Lyft" driver tag still sitting in your bio.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber drivers are quitting because they're pissed about the company's response to the 'Muslim ban,' and about the CEO's relationship with President Trump -- and they're fleeing to the competition.
> 
> Drivers in California, New York, Pennsylvania and North Carolina tell TMZ ... they've joined the #DeleteUber movement along with thousands of customers. Uber driver Jonathan -- who's shot some epic YouTube vids with customers -- says he's done working for and promoting Uber because CEO Travis Kalanick "continues to be feeble in making a strong stance against the President's policies."
> 
> ...


Lyft just lowered rates.
Lyft signed their own death warrant with drivers by doing this.
Lyft can hang on a few months through this recent fluke.
Lyft cut their own throat by cutting Drivers rates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber drivers are quitting because they're pissed about the company's response to the 'Muslim ban,' and about the CEO's relationship with President Trump -- and they're fleeing to the competition.
> 
> Drivers in California, New York, Pennsylvania and North Carolina tell TMZ ... they've joined the #DeleteUber movement along with thousands of customers. Uber driver Jonathan -- who's shot some epic YouTube vids with customers -- says he's done working for and promoting Uber because CEO Travis Kalanick "continues to be feeble in making a strong stance against the President's policies."
> 
> ...


The people in that picture are exactly the people you want your drunk 19 year old college age daughter riding home with at 3 am
. . . I can see the trust and compassion in their eyes.
" can we stop at drive through for some fresh,hot ,smelly ,greasy BACON !"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber strike said:


> We are not bailing. We are going to drive more. Let's make America great again!!!!


Make America Great Again !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm excited for you. Maybe this year you can shoot for a $12/hour average after expenses!


Open Borders create 3 Rd world wages . . . if only Snowflakes worked they would know this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! run for you life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you're trying to scare the crison you've done a great job... ughhh


Now Look !
You've started a Buffalo Stampede.
Be,all that you can be.
A Stampede of One !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I believe we fighting the wrong war. Who cares who president is its a technocracy. Google is behind closed doors with googleX projects slowly makeing a robotic world. Google is open saying they spy on ur life at every corner


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm glad it seems like such an amazing achievement for you. I'm self-employed, I can set my own hours.


If you are that successful, then that just makes you pathetic and sad that you feel the need to come to a forum of people so obviously lesser than you. If I was a professional making a good amount of money, I wouldn't feel the need to belittle people who are doing this job for whatever reason(s) they may have. You must truly have some self-esteem issues if coming here and acting this way makes you feel better.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

jp300h said:


> If you are that successful, then that just makes you pathetic and sad that you feel the need to come to a forum of people so obviously lesser than you. If I was a professional making a good amount of money, I wouldn't feel the need to belittle people who are doing this job for whatever reason(s) they may have. You must truly have some self-esteem issues if coming here and acting this way makes you feel better.


Ehhh. I like chatting on here. Im not ubering anymore but its a good area for anyone in the transportation sector to share opions see how people see the doom of transportatiom soon. Theres some awake people on some not as a wake and some who r just way out in left feild who think robots r the best thing in the world.

Atleast hes not going on snapchap being like everyones fav politian mr weiner. How that guy is still working is anyones guess. Oh wait his a politian. Thats y i never pursued any white collar career just alot of slimeball pitching no good ass kissing sell outs.Then those guys who were caught with zumba ***** and ashley madison leaks. Id rather work hard and keep my dignidy

2 years ago i made 75k doing uber. No school, no ass kissing, no boss.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Ehhh. I like chatting on here. Im not ubering anymore but its a good area for anyone in the transportation sector to share opions see how people see the doom of transportatiom soon. Theres some awake people on some not as a wake and some who r just way out in left feild who think robots r the best thing in the world.
> 
> Atleast hes not going on snapchap being like everyones fav politian mr weiner. How that guy is still working is anyones guess. Oh wait his a politian. Thats y i never pursued any white collar career just alot of slimeball pitching no good ass kissing sell outs.Then those guys who were caught with zumba ***** and ashley madison leaks. Id rather work hard and keep my dignidy
> 
> 2 years ago i made 75k doing uber. No school, no ass kissing, no boss.


Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm not implying if you are no longer doing Uber, that you shouldn't be here. If you have friends here, just want to socialize, give advice, etc. then, ya...more power to you. I'm talking about people who are supposedly successful doing other things, coming on here just to be antagonistic.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm not implying if you are no longer doing Uber, that you shouldn't be here. If you have friends here, just want to socialize, give advice, etc. then, ya...more power to you. I'm talking about people who are supposedly successful doing other things, coming on here just to be antagonistic.


Very true. Its interesting seeing some taxi drivers who come on here to actually give some advise to other uber drivers. In a city like boston theres alot of different people and a huge hub for culture,buisness,schooling and a big population of bostonians.

I juat heard that now they letting uber and lyft do pick ups at airport now wich was a big part of the taxis. I dont think there will be much being said now for advise


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If reminding people that Uber is a dead-end job and that they should be doing everything they can to improve their lives is "being antagonistic," then... guilty!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> If reminding people that Uber is a dead-end job and that they should be doing everything they can to improve their lives is "being antagonistic," then... guilty!


A true lawyer would never admit guilt.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> If reminding people that Uber is a dead-end job and that they should be doing everything they can to improve their lives is "being antagonistic," then... guilty!


You think you are telling them something they don't already know?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Good less moron drivers out there.


----------



## Highwaypatrol (Nov 13, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber drivers are quitting because they're pissed about the company's response to the 'Muslim ban,' and about the CEO's relationship with President Trump -- and they're fleeing to the competition.
> 
> Drivers in California, New York, Pennsylvania and North Carolina tell TMZ ... they've joined the #DeleteUber movement along with thousands of customers. Uber driver Jonathan -- who's shot some epic YouTube vids with customers -- says he's done working for and promoting Uber because CEO Travis Kalanick "continues to be feeble in making a strong stance against the President's policies."
> 
> ...


Well, you could have fooled me, I thought this was a picture of Germany or maybe Sweden? It should be shame on you for leaving and betraying your country and instead of of coming here and *polluting ours!*


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Hugo said:


> You think you are telling them something they don't already know?


I hope so. Otherwise they know they're being stupid and yet continue to be.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Good for them and good luck to them. I recently signed up to drive for Lyft and I'll probably get deactivated soon. They constantly want me to drive 15-25 minutes to pick up pax. I refuse to do it. Also, frequent trips into extremely bad areas of town. They also don't know how to do an airport queue. . I'll be sitting at a major airport and get ping to pick up a pax that's 20 minutes away. .. Lyft can stick it. .


----------

